# Hornets vs. Kings Game Thread (11/1)



## Peja Vu

<center> *vs.* 

*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets (0-0) vs. Sacramento Kings (0-0)
Ford Center, Tuesday November 1st, 2005
7:00 pm, CST/NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Chris Anderson/P.J. Brown/Desmond Mason/J.R. Smith/Speedy Claxton





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 


-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Sacramento Kings board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Great game thread...

My guess at the probable starters though will be:

PG - Paul
SG - JR Smith
SF - Desmond Mason
PF - PJ Brown
C - Chris Andersen


----------



## Peja Vu

^Fixed.

-vBookie thread-:wave:


----------



## HORNETSFAN

I would guess:

PG - Chris Paul
SG - JR Smith
SF - Boki Nachbar
PF - David West
C - PJ Brown


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nice work Peja Vu. This should be a high-scoring exciting game, so it will be one to watch.


----------



## supermati

I cannot wait for the season to begin, it's almost time!! :banana:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Lampe, Snyder, and Sean Banks are all inactive, as the rosters were officially set today:

http://www.nba.com/news/Rosters_051031.html


----------



## supermati

Lampe inactive? He did well in the preseason to be IRed


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im surprised by Snyder being inactive I thought he played well. 

I cant wait until tonights game I have work until 7:00 so I'll miss a little bit of the first quarter...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im closing work a little early to get home so I dont miss much of the first quarter...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I made it in time for tipoff!

The starters for this game:

CP3
JR Smith
Boki Nachbar
David West
PJ Brown


----------



## LX

I'm watching this game. I'm interseted in some of them Hornets young guys.


----------



## supermati

No Mason starting? strange


----------



## Geaux Tigers

supermati said:


> No Mason starting? strange


He's not in the system yet. He'll get worked in and be the starter in no time...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The Hornets look a little nervous. JR has been doing a great job of penetrating and kicking...


----------



## LX

Jsimo12 said:


> He's not in the system yet. He'll get worked in and be the starter in no time...


He will get some PT tonight though right?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Lanteri said:


> He will get some PT tonight though right?


Im almost positive...


----------



## supermati

Wow, very unsure West playing tonight, he seems completely out of it, altought he grabbed 3 rebs


----------



## LX

Speedy Claxton looking great so far off the bench.


----------



## supermati

YES!, Hornets finish winning the first quarter of the season :banana: , awesome job by Speedy so far


----------



## LX

PJ Brown lookin great so far as well. 12 points, and 8 boards. He's knockin down jumper after jumper.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Claxton and Brown playing pretty good right now..


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

How's Chris Paul looking?


----------



## mauzer

Wht Macas is not playing ??????


----------



## supermati

Greg Ostertag! said:


> How's Chris Paul looking?


Well just one assist, 2 TOs 4 boards, and 2-5 from the field


----------



## supermati

Just wow, a 20 point lead, impressive, this is looking great :banana:


----------



## WarriorFan64

You guys are playing well beat those Kings for my Warriors to be in playoffs this season. Look out for us Warriors you would not do that to us we have better defense than Kings anyway and powerhouse offense like you guys are playing tonight. Be consistant with that and you guys are playoffs ready.


----------



## supermati

Byron it's time to put Macijauskas in already, this game is already finished logical wise
EDIT:15 seconds after my original message, Maccas went in, Byron heard me :biggrin:


----------



## mauzer

Why macas is not in? :curse:


----------



## TracywtFacy

Great win, you just whipped Sactown... keep it up (except against Houston, ofcourse )


----------



## pacerfan23

Question why didn't Mason Start Tonight ?


----------



## supermati

Hornets: 93
Kings: 67

What a great assemble of good bball


----------



## WarriorFan64

You guys have to be consistant but you guys had an easy win because them Kings was off tonight which made you guys look excellent. You guys are improved but being that good no way Kings defense was off and offense.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

WarriorFan64 said:


> You guys have to be consistant but you guys had an easy win because them Kings was off tonight which made you guys look excellent. You guys are improved but being that good no way Kings defense was off and offense.


The Kings are a far cry from the Kings of old. The Hornets have improved a lot over last season. This team can be a rebounding team which is whats needed for the up and down game. Were by no means done putting our roster together but the peices we have look great.

Brandon Bass with a baseline jumper! That was the highlight of my night.

Great win by the Hornets. Heres hoping JR Smith and Chris Paul will be a formidable duo for years to come... :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Good job tonight Hornets. It was nice to see you guys come out and play with intensity for 48 minutes.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

wow, just wow. i hope you guys keep it up !!!


----------



## G-Force

Holy Cow! Now that's a nice way to open up the season. Congrats on your win over the Kings.

The Hornets enjoyed a huge 52-36 edge in rebounding. Was Sacramento really shooting that awful (31%) or were the Hornets playing great D? 

G-Force


----------



## Dooch

*Pictures from the blowout win over the Sacramento Kings:*









New Orleans Hornets PJ Brown shoots as Sacramento Kings Shareef Abdur-Rahim, left, defends, in the first quarter of game in Oklahoma City, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. New Orleans won the game, 93-67. 









New Orleans Hornets, from left, Chris Andersen, Sean Banks, PJ Brown and Maciej Lampe, sit on the bench in the fourth quarter of game against the Sacramento Kings in Oklahoma City, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. New Orleans won the game, 93-67. Banks and Lampe, who did not dress for the game, are dressed according the the NBA's new dress code.









New Orleans Hornets David West, right, Sacramento Kings Brad Miller, center, and Hornets PJ Brown, top, reach for a loose ball in the fourth quarter of game in Oklahoma City, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. New Orleans won the game, 93-67. 









New Orleans Hornets Desmond Mason, front, is fouled by Sacramento Kings Brian Skinner, rear, in the fourth quarter of game in Oklahoma City, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. New Orleans won the game, 93-67.









New Orleans Hornets J.R. Smith, right, reacts as teammate Speedy Claxton, left, dunks in the fourth quarter of game against Sacramento in Oklahoma City, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. Behind Smith is Sacramento's Francisco Garcia. New Orleans won the game, 93-67. 









New Orleans Hornets Jackson Vroman, front, vies for position with Sacramento Kings Shareef Abdur-Rahim, rear, following a foul shot in the second quarter of game in Oklahoma City, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005. The Hornets' home uniform has the name Hornets on the front, and a patch which reads "OKC" for the city they will play the majority of their home games in.









New Orleans Hornets J.R. Smith, center, takes the ball up the court for the Hornets in the first quarter, during the NBA season opener against the Sacramento Kings, in Oklahoma City, Tuesday, Nov. 1, 2005.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

No pictures of the sweet reverse JR Smith slam?

JR Smith had a sweet dunk


----------



## LakerLunatic

I LOVE THE HORNETS, SIMPLY BECAUSE OF THIS GAME!


GO HORNETS!!! :banana: YOUR AWSOME!!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Just wait and wonder how good Hornets will be when Mason gets into system. Great game!


----------



## Yao Mania

Yay Hornets! :banana:


----------



## southeasy

man i hate chris anderson.

but i love j.r. & desmond & rasual. maybe paul & west too


----------



## Free Arsenal

Hornets are going to playoffs :curse: 

Maybe :angel:


----------



## arenas809

As far as I'm concerned if fans are gona come out like that and support this team, you can keep them in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Free Arsenal

arenas809 said:


> As far as I'm concerned if fans are gona come out like that and support this team, you can keep them in Oklahoma City.


Seriously, I agree. I mean, they have far more fans in OKC than at New Orleans. Even at the moment.


----------



## supermati

We won as I expected, but I didn't expect this blowout :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

arenas809 said:


> As far as I'm concerned if fans are gona come out like that and support this team, you can keep them in Oklahoma City.


The Hornets first game in New Orleans was the same way. I was at the game and it was filled up and loud as hell. They dont know how long they will have the Hornets so of course they are going to go. The Hornets first season in New Orleans did not have bad attendance. I was at about 15 games that year and most of them were full. The thing is the Hornets put out a bad product on the floor. If they come back to New Orleans and win I am confident they can improve on their attendance. They need to make some other changes though.

I am scared that people in power will say that OKC is where they belong just because they start winning and then fans come. Its not like Chris Paul or Jr Smith or Desmond Mason and the players getting involved in Byron Scotts system dont have anything to do with it....


----------



## girllovesthegame

WarriorFan64 said:


> You guys have to be consistant but you guys had an easy win because them Kings was off tonight which made you guys look excellent. You guys are improved but being that good no way Kings defense was off and offense.



Consistant? Tell your point guard he needs to be consistant. And it's not like the Hornets have never beaten the Kings. They've even beat the Kings when the Kings had Webber, Divac and Bobby Jackson. Hellloo! :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jsimo12 said:


> The Hornets first game in New Orleans was the same way. I was at the game and it was filled up and loud as hell. They dont know how long they will have the Hornets so of course they are going to go. The Hornets first season in New Orleans did not have bad attendance. I was at about 15 games that year and most of them were full. The thing is the Hornets put out a bad product on the floor. If they come back to New Orleans and win I am confident they can improve on their attendance. They need to make some other changes though.
> 
> I am scared that people in power will say that OKC is where they belong just because they start winning and then fans come. Its not like Chris Paul or Jr Smith or Desmond Mason and the players getting involved in Byron Scotts system dont have anything to do with it....



Jsimo12, OKC is not getting the Hornets. They're the only game in town right now so of course everyone is a little excited over there. They may end up with a team one day but I doubt it will be the Hornets. I just read an article that said the Hornets had good sales over the summer in New Orleans but then Katrina came and turned every thing around. Those good sales over the summer will count for something. OKC is, however, trying to prove they can support an NBA team.


----------

